

Scalable Machine Learning Lectures - newtonapple
http://alex.smola.org/teaching/berkeley2012/index.html

======
newtonapple
The lectures on data streams are my favorites:
<http://alex.smola.org/teaching/berkeley2012/streams.html>.

